# Super Boy and Wonder Woman



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

My LHS just got both kits in today, and I will be in tonight to pick them up. Good all AAA Hobbies in Magnolia, NJ


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You lucky dog you.These are great kits to both collect and build,I am sure.In this case,Aurora did not deceive the kit builders with these sculpts.:hat:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Just to fill in some information on distribution, Superboy and Wonder Woman have not yet reached Orange County, California. I've checked three different places, all of whom have ordered them, but no sign yet.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Both kits were in stock at my LHS yesterday.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

DocJam00 said:


> Just to fill in some information on distribution, Superboy and Wonder Woman have not yet reached Orange County, California. I've checked three different places, all of whom have ordered them, but no sign yet.


Brookhurst Hobbies
Prestige Hobbies
Ultimate Hobbies

* I just order mine from Diamond Comics via www.dcbservice.com. They are priced VERY reasonable (about $22 or so) and $5.99 for delivery with anything else I order for once a month shipments. They show up a bit later but that's OK as I don't build many kits these days.

regards,

g.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

That is odd. Everyone in California should have had them already. Possibly their distributor is sold out, as we ended up being oversold and had to allocate Wonder Woman.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

This is why I mentioned it. All three of them told me they expected them soon. They carry Moebius Models, two of them quite prominently.

I'm not worried about getting one; it just seemed people were discussing the distribution and I wanted to add this info.

Doc


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Ok -- good news!

I just called Brookhurst Hobbies, and they got them in!

Prestige Hobbies was the place I went into today, and no sign yet.

And I forget the name of the other one....Hobby Town? Hobby Place? Hobby City?

I can never remember -- it's generic, and has mostly teens working there, and nobody knows anything about building models, unlike the other two, which are full of knowledge....

Doc


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*got my two WW kits and my superboy from the boys at megahobby...I can always count on them to deliver!:thumbsup:*


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I got mine yesterday from, Megahobby. Frank knocked another one out of the ball park with these! I opened Superboy,I was a blast from the past, I'm holding off on WW until a special occasion.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - just called the LHS and he has one left of Wonder Woman so I'm going to go pick it up after work. But he doesn't have Superboy. Go figure!
Now when Sinbad comes in at CultTVMan's site I will order two Sinbads, Superboy and an extra WW.:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chinxy said:


> OK - just called the LHS and he has one left of Wonder Woman so I'm going to go pick it up after work. But he doesn't have Superboy. Go figure!
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


Oddly Great Planes/Tower Hobbies only had one of the kits the other day.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well got her! And WOW! $30 for her. But I have her now. I am still going to order an extra WW and buy one Superboy. I'm sitting in my den where all my aurora are and I see the CS SuperBoy and the long box of Superboy sitting on the shelves so being I have them, I'm going to buy one to build! I had a built one years ago but gave it to Ed (DiceMan) at a Wonderfest years ago for his birthday. So I want to build one.:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

When will we see the CS Wonder Woman? That would be cool to buy.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a joke, right? This thing has been out for about ten minutes.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We're sold out of WW. Nearly every major distributor has them on backorder already. Last minute orders came in and we had to allocate. Everyone got them, but not as many as needed. They ship out of China again in about 10 days. A few Superboy left, but less than a couple hundred of those in stock.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Did Diamond get their order of WW and Superboy?

Out of curiosity, how do last minute orders coming in equate to earlier orders getting shorted? 

I only ask because I've never ran a business, but wouldn't that make those clients who ordered first, expecting a certain number of units, a bit perturbed at getting shorted?

:/

Regards,

g.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How many kits were run initally, 2000 ?
I knew this one was going out of the Ballpark :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Bump before thread gets lost.. 

Hoping Frank can reply to the questions here.. (above).

Regards,

g.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

My local hobby shop, New Brookland RR and Hobby still has 1 Wonder Woman and 2 Superboy kits on the shelf. Not suprising since over 80% of his business is train related, I think there are only 3 or 4 of customers who look for sci-fi and figure kits. There was a Moonbus on the shelf there for a month before I was finally able to get it.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow CultTVman has sold out of Wonder Woman Too!!!
July 25: We're out of Wonder Woman kits at the moment, and running low on Superboy. We should be able to get more sometime in August.
This kit is a Home Run 
Mcdee


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*It's Aurora Again*

Recently received Wonder Woman, Superboy, and Sinbad all from CultTVman.

The Sinbad kit screams for a diorama to be added to it. After five years or so of being away from building, I think it's time to get back into it.

I will be posting articles at our newly uploaded Web site:
www.modelersresource.net

Not sure when, but hopefully soon enough.

Fred


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BatFanMan said:


> Recently received Wonder Woman, Superboy, and Sinbad all from CultTVman.
> 
> The Sinbad kit screams for a diorama to be added to it. After five years or so of being away from building, I think it's time to get back into it.
> 
> ...


Izzat Fred De Ruvo?! Glad you're still around!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> Izzat Fred De Ruvo?! Glad you're still around!


Ditto! :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Bruce Bishop and I picked up our Wonder Woman and Superboy kits today. I've been hanging onto some birthday money I got a couple of weeks ago - so, I guess you could say that these kits were my belated 'birthday presents'.

I was thrilled because I never had either one of these kits when I was a kid... So, I was glad to finally get them both - and at a really great price!

Now, if I can only find the time to build them!

- GJS


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*Yep...*



deadmanincfan said:


> Izzat Fred De Ruvo?! Glad you're still around!


Yep, I'm here. After a number of years off, I'm finally seeing a light at the end of the tunnel to get back into modeling.

We have revamped the old website: www.modelersresource.net

The mag will NOT be restarted, but we will be putting up articles on the site.

I'm looking forward to building some of the kits I've been collecting over the past few years.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Fred ! Man I loved the Modelers Resource and even had a couple of my snail mail letters published in there back in the days we actually used our real names, like Denis McDougall,
Looking forward to your Website when it's up and running :thumbsup:
With all these Styrene kits being produced by Moebius, Monarch, etc it's good to see you back and if you ever decide to start the Mag again, allow me to put my name first on the subscription list:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> With all these Styrene kits being produced by Moebius, Monarch, etc it's good to see you back and if you ever decide to start the Mag again, allow me to put my name first on the subscription list:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


You can put me in there too, Fred!


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys. 

Don't look for the magazine to restart. That won't happen. The most I will be doing is posting articles on my Web site; old ones and new ones as well. 

I really want to enjoy the hobby as a builder and painter and that's pretty much it, without the pressures of everything that goes along with producing a mag. Don't get me wrong, it was a great deal of fun when I was producing the mag, but I realized that after 12 years, I had come to the point of not enjoying modeling at all.

After roughly five years or so since closing the mag, I'm now looking forward to building Sinbad, Wonder Woman, Superboy, Spock, Zorro and more - all just for the fun of it. 

Our basic Web site is up and running. We'll be adding articles soon.

- Fred
www.modelersresource.net


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Diving in head-first, eh Fred? Goodonya! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Something like that


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This might give you a chuckle, Fred...I still have your "Barely Working" resin figure waiting to be painted...I think she's going to be my first figure painted with oil paints, courtesy of a bit of gentle arm-twisting by Mark McGovern... :wave:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I have to repeat the welcome-backs and well wishes Fred.


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

James: don't feel bad. I have a TON of figure kits and other models that I swore I would have done by now...  I'd like to see a photo of it when you complete it.

Chris: Thanks! I appreciate the welcome.

Fred
www.modelersresource.net


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Wow! It's been 5 years already....well...welcome back Fred!
You published an article of some of the kits my kids had done...well they are now in college and getting on with life...unfortunately...not building kits anymore...I still hold that torch myself and am going strong!

Enjoy yourself...looking forward to some of your buildups!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

BatFanMan said:


> James: don't feel bad. I have a TON of figure kits and other models that I swore I would have done by now...  I'd like to see a photo of it when you complete it.
> Fred
> www.modelersresource.net


Wasn't feeling bad about it, brother...thought you'd like to know that some of your kits are still floating around out there...and you'll be the first to see her when she's done! :thumbsup:


----------



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

MonsterModelMan: sorry, I don't recognize you by your moniker. I think I know which kits you're referring to, but refresh my memory.

deadmanincfan: I'll be glad to see it when you're done, James. You know what's funny is that I have yet to build one of the kits we produced and sold, including David & Goliath. 

Fred
www.modelersresource.net


----------

